# What's the difference between bloodlines?



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there a physical difference bettween the bloodlines?I have a 1yr old German shepherd/red nose pitt mix, and a 7mon old blue nose pitt. They really dont look alike at this age..my mix has a big head and is short and slim,my pit has a small head,and a wide chest.Could this be 2 different bloodlines i have?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm understanding what your saying..


----------



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Basiclly...What are the standards for each bloodline? My mix weighs 40lbs and stands 20 inches, and my pit weighs 20lbs and stands 19 inches at the moment.I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if they could guess what bloodlines these are from..neither have papers..just wondering


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you asking if dogs from different bloodlines are different? If so answer is yes. Bloodline is simply the family history of the dog's genetics. It's more complicated but that's the jist of it.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Bbycakes said:


> Basiclly...What are the standards for each bloodline? My mix weighs 40lbs and stands 20 inches, and my pit weighs 20lbs and stands 19 inches at the moment.I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if they could guess what bloodlines these are from..neither have papers..just wondering


Without papers or knowing the breeder it's just a shot in the dark..
You could make comparisons but it's still a shot in the dark..


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

You will never know the dog's bloodline w/o the pedigree in hand. If the dog is mixed then don't worry about the bloodline. It's good enuff to just know the breeds.


----------



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

okay thank you


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Bbycakes said:


> Is there a physical difference bettween the bloodlines?I have a 1yr old German shepherd/red nose pitt mix, and a 7mon old blue nose pitt. They really dont look alike at this age..my mix has a big head and is short and slim,my pit has a small head,and a wide chest.Could this be 2 different bloodlines i have?


Heh.

I don't mean to be cruel, but... you have a pit/GSD mix and an unpapered pit... Kinda pointless to figure out what bloodline a mutt is since a bloodline doesn't exist. Secondly, if your other pit isn't papered and you don't know where they came from or she/he came from a BYB, chances are they are scatter bred anyway.

Why worry about it? Unless you just wanna be macho about it by having a "bloodlined" dog just make up some BS. LOL


----------



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

i dont care what bloodline mine are, i was simply asking if there was a PHYSICAL difference between the bloodlines..thank you all for your answers


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SOMETIMES there are certain traits that come through in certain bloodlines. (IE sorrell dogs will sometimes have a white mask) But ANY bloodline has the *ability* to throw any acceptable color combination and any trait good or bad.

Most pits or any breed of dog really are a mix of SEVERAL bloodlines. Like my dogs are Greyline/Gaff and Boudreaux/T-N-T but they are both American Pit Bull Terriers. Rarely will you ever find 100% bloodline dogs.

If you mean do you have two seperate BREEDS because your pit maybe doesn't look like you expect, yes that is highly possible since the dog is not papered its impossible to prove it is purebred or to guess at what bloodline its from.

I hope that helped a little.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it matters how you want to think of bloodlines .. dont even listen to me lol im just posting


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes im posting again cuz i need to get 15 more


----------

